
Reddit Is Hosting Incest Communities That Share Grooming and Sex Abuse Advice - PurpleMartin
https://medium.com/@Ben_Chapman/theres-something-sinister-happening-in-reddit-s-incest-communities-besides-incest-60f5f6429b85
======
londons_explore
Can't get rid of the objectionable content and still have an open and
uncensored platform.

I personally prefer an open and uncensored platform, and I'll steer clear of
the objectionable content, but I can see how others might prefer the
alternative.

------
HNLurker2
One thing I'll tell incels is: Nietzsche, Wittgenstein, Sartre, Schopenhauer
etc all died childless and NOT married

~~~
BubRoss
So did Newton and Tesla, but the title says incest.

